# New family member



## Persian2508 (Mar 10, 2008)

This is my new family member, he gets along easily with people,not afraid of people, unless you make him surprise  but he does't like to take his bath. Other than that he is a very playfull young boy as like other kittens do.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awwww, look at that cute little face! :luv

What's his name?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

He looks very fluffy and cute!


----------



## Persian2508 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Hi*



marie73 said:


> Awwww, look at that cute little face! :luv
> 
> What's his name?


Hi there thankyou!  his name is Boyboy.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think most kitties hate baths. I didn't give my kittens baths, I just cleaned them up when they had a dirty bum or got their feet in their poo.


----------



## Banana2363 (Feb 22, 2008)

what an adorable lil one. Congrats!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Aww, so cute!


----------



## Persian2508 (Mar 10, 2008)

*newer family member*

Hi! this is my latest kitten, her name is girlgirl


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Does she have a dark spot on her head? She looks adorable, and you have a beautiful pair of kittehs. Please keep posting pictures as they grow, I'd love to see how they mature.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awwww, girlgirl is cutecute!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

They are so fluffy that I just want to snuggle them.


----------



## Persian2508 (Mar 10, 2008)

*boyboy*









boyboy on my table  and girlgirl with her mother..  enjoy!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Impossible, but I believe BoyBoy is getting cuter.


----------



## Persian2508 (Mar 10, 2008)

*hehe*



Leazie said:


> Impossible, but I believe BoyBoy is getting cuter.


hehe thanks!


----------



## Persian2508 (Mar 10, 2008)

*new pictures!! 30march08*

My Boyboy and Girlgirl!


----------



## kittykat102 (Mar 31, 2008)

They are so sweet.


----------

